# Greensboro Antique Bottle & Collectibles Show & Sale



## rlynch (Aug 5, 2019)

18th Annual Show on Sunday Nov 24, 2019 indoors at the Farmer's
Curb Market, 501 Yanceyville St, Greensboro, NC 27405.
Public admission 9:00am-2:00pm for $1. Free appraisals. 
Dealer setup 7:30am-9:00am, No Early Buyers. 
Info: Reggie Lynch (704) 221-6489.
Web: www.antiquebottles.com/greensboro


----------

